# ما هو تخصص المهندس الذي يعمل في مجال الطاقة المتجددة ؟



## طالب اعدادي محتار (16 يونيو 2010)

أنا طالب ما زلت في إعدادي , وأريد أن أعرف ما هو تخصص المهندس الذي يعمل في مجال الطاقة المتجددة , هل هو مهندس كهرباء قوى أم ميكانيكا قوى أو قسم آخر .... وأريد أن أعلم ما هو أقرب الأقسام بشكل كبير إلى هذا المجال ... 
 وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## طالب اعدادي محتار (16 يونيو 2010)

* أتمنى حد من المهندسين يرد عليه , لأن مطلوب من مني أحدد القسم خلال 10 أيام , و الموضوع ده يهمني جدا جدا .


----------



## jouini87 (17 يونيو 2010)

أنصحك بهندسة ميكانيك قوى
بالنسبة لي فأنا أدرس في تونس هندسة الطاقة،وهي تشبه كثيرا ميكانيك القوى ،ولكنها أكثر إختصاص 
لا أعلم إن كان لديكم في بلدكم مثل هذا الإختصاص


----------



## zamalkawi (17 يونيو 2010)

أعتقد أن قسم ميكانيكا قوى هو الأقرب
فميكانيكا قوى هي التي يتم من خلالها دراسة خواص الموائع (الغازات والسوائل) وطاقتها وحركتها
وهذا يجعل المهندس مؤهل للتعامل مع طاقة الرياح وطاقة مساقط المياه وطاقة حركة الأمواج
هذا بالإضافة لتبحر هذا القسم في الطاقة الحرارية وانتقال الحرارة أو تبادل الحرارة، مما يكسب المهندس القدرة على التعامل مع الطاقة الشمسية والسخانات الشمسية، هذا بالإضافة للتعامل مع الفواقد الحرارية وتحويلها إلى طاقة نافعة
كما أن هذا القسم يكسب الطالب الفهم الفلسفي للطاقة وطبيعتها مما يجعله قادرا على الابتكار في هذا المجال
أما بخصوص ألواح توليد الكهرباء من الطاقة الشمسية، فرغم أنه لا يدرسها على حد علمي، ولكنه بقليل من التعلم يمكنه الإلمام بها. ربما لن يكون مؤهلا لتطوير هذا الألواح أو تصميم دوائر كهربية عالية الكفاءة لاستغلالها، ولكنه سيكون قادرا على فهمها والتعامل معها


----------



## طالب اعدادي محتار (17 يونيو 2010)

أشكر جميع من تجاوب مع الموضوع , وأتمنى رؤية ردود أكثر


----------



## ibrahim alghamdi (17 يونيو 2010)

*عنوان الجامعة التي يدرس فيها هذا التخصص*

تحياتي وبعد
ابني يرغب في دراسة هندسة الطاقه المتجدده ( او البديله )
كتخصص ويمكن ان ينظم إلى قسم الطاقه في الجامعة بتونس السؤال
هل التدريس باللغة الانجليزيه ام الفرنسيه وما هو عنوان الجامه وإذا ممكن كم تكلف دراسة النه الواحد ( ترمين ) بالدولار .يمكن مراسلتي على 

*تأكد قبل أن تضيف الرد يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة .*

 علماً بإن حنسيته سعودي .وهل الجامعه بها طلاب سعوديين 
وشكراً


----------



## jouini87 (17 يونيو 2010)

ibrahim alghamdi قال:


> تحياتي وبعد
> ابني يرغب في دراسة هندسة الطاقه المتجدده ( او البديله )
> كتخصص ويمكن ان ينظم إلى قسم الطاقه في الجامعة بتونس السؤال
> هل التدريس باللغة الانجليزيه ام الفرنسيه وما هو عنوان الجامه وإذا ممكن كم تكلف دراسة النه الواحد ( ترمين ) بالدولار .يمكن مراسلتي على
> ...


السلام عليكم أخي
كما قلت لكم أنا أدرس هندسة طاقة في تونس وهي ليست فقط تخص الطاقة المتجددة ،أيضا ندرس كل محطات توليد الطاقة والكهرباء،أيضا ندرس كل ما يخص التبريد والتكييف،وبالفرنسية ،والجامعة ليست فيها سعوديين بسبب لغة الدراسة


----------



## طالب اعدادي محتار (18 يونيو 2010)

أرجو الإفادة ممن لديه معلومات للإجابة عن عنوان الموضوع الأساسي ... مع خالص الشكر


----------



## ساموك (18 يونيو 2010)

كما في كل عمل هندسي تضافر جهود عدد من التخصصات الهندسية هو شئ أساسي. خذ طواحين الرياح: فمن يصمم المولدة هو مهندس كهرباء ومن يصمم دوائر التحكم هو مهندس إلكترونيات ومن يصمم العنفة هو مهندس ميكانيك ومن يصمم الأساسات هو مهندس مدني، كذلك الأمر بالنسبة لباقي المجالات، فلا يوجد اختصاص واحد يقدم منتجا متكاملا . لكن الإخنصاص الأقرب بمعنى الأساسي فهو الهندسة الكهربائية بأقسامها (طاقة - نقل وتوزيع - أجهزة


----------



## zamalkawi (18 يونيو 2010)

ساموك قال:


> كما في كل عمل هندسي تضافر جهود عدد من التخصصات الهندسية هو شئ أساسي. خذ طواحين الرياح: فمن يصمم المولدة هو مهندس كهرباء ومن يصمم دوائر التحكم هو مهندس إلكترونيات ومن يصمم العنفة هو مهندس ميكانيك ومن يصمم الأساسات هو مهندس مدني، كذلك الأمر بالنسبة لباقي المجالات، فلا يوجد اختصاص واحد يقدم منتجا متكاملا . لكن الإخنصاص الأقرب بمعنى الأساسي فهو الهندسة الكهربائية بأقسامها (طاقة - نقل وتوزيع - أجهزة



دعني أختلف معك في نقطتين سيد ساموك
الأولى هي الجزء الأول من مشاركتك، فأريد أن أضيف شيئا وهو أن العمال الذين سيبنون طاحونة الهواء سيحتاجون إلى خضروات يأكلونها وبالتالي فتخصص الزراعة أيضا يشترك في طواحين الرياح. الأمور لا تؤخذ هكذا، فالمهندس المدني الذي ذكرته على سبيل المثال يحصل على بيانات من أصحاب التخصصات الأخرى، مثل الأحمال والأوزان والاهتزازات، ويقوم هو بحساب أحمال الأوزان، والأحمال الناتجة عن الرياح إلى آخره، ويستطيع عمل التصميم المدني، حتى لو لا يعرف شيئا عن الطاقة المتجددة. نعم سيكون هناك فريق عمل، ونعم سيعقدون اجتماعات لتبادل البيانات لنجاح المشروع، ولكن السؤال هنا من هو المسئول عن الجزء الخاص بالطاقة، ربما ينبغي على المهندس الميكانيكي أن يلم بالقليل عن الهندسة المدنية كي لا يغفل بيانات ربما تكون هامة ويجب إيصالها للمهندس المدني

أما النقطة الأخرى التي أختلف معك فيها هي قولك بأن الهندسة الكهربية هي الأقرب للاختصاص. المسألة ليست تحيزا لتخصص دون الآخر، فأنا أيضا ليس تخصصي قوى ميكانيكية، لكنه الواقع. فلنتناول طواحين الرياح كمثال. هي مثلها مثل كثير من محطات توليد الكهرباء الأخرى، تحول طاقة ميكانيكية إلى حركة دورانية تستغل لتشغيل مولد كهربائي نحصل منه على الطاقة الكهربائية. كل ما هو قبل مرحلة المولد ينتمي إلى هندسة القوى الميكانيكية. وحتى هندسة التصميم الميكانيكي تعمل وفقا لما تمليه عليها القوى الميكانيكية. أتفق معك في أنه في حالة طواحين الهواء هناك متطلبات إضافية من الهندسة الكهربية، من حيث النقل والتخزين وعدم ثبات السرعة، وتقطع الحصول على الكهرباء وفقا لحالة حركة الهواء، ولكن كل هذا يندرج تحت بند "الخصوصية" فكل عملية هندسية لها خصوصياتها التي تفرض متطلبات مختلفة للتعامل معها، والأمر ينطبق أيضا على الهندسة المدنية، فطبيعة الأحمال في حالة طواحين الهواء، تختلف عن حالة البيوت السكنية مثلا، وينطبق على التوريدات، فأماكن هذه المحطات عادة ما تكون بعيدة عن العمران، مما يضع متطلبات إضافية على توريد العمالة وتوريد الغذاء لهم وعلى إدارة تنفيذ المشروع وإدارة الموقع، إلى آخره

الخلاصة: في معظم أشكال الطاقة المتجددة تكون هندسة القوى الميكانيكية هي "المايسترو" الذي يقود العملية، والذي يضع المتطلبات للتخصصات الأخرى، كما أن هندسة القوى الميكانيكية هي أقرب الأقسام لفهم فلسفة الطاقة، من خلال دراسة الثرمودينامكس مثلا وغيرها، كل هذا مع عدم إغفال أهمية التخصصات الأخرى، ووجوب تضافر كل التخصصات معا للخروج بعمل ناجح، مثلها في هذا مثل معظم المشاريع الأخرى


----------



## ساموك (18 يونيو 2010)

سيد زملكاوي جوابك ظريف لكن الظرف لا يغير الحقيقة ويبدو أن معلوماتك عن طواحين الرياح أيضا ليست عميقة. للفائدة العامة دعني أدرج توزيع الجهد بين مختلف الإختصاصات في شركة إنركون الألمانية الرائدة عالميا في إنتاج طواحين الرياح (مولدة 5.75 ميغاواط - ارتفاع 60 متر):
63% هندسة كهربائية
6% هندسة ميكانيكية
3% هندسة مواد
15.2% هندسة مدنية
7.8% هندسة إنتاج 
3% هندسة إلكترون
2% أعمال إدارية 
يقود مجموعة العمل مهندس كهرباء.

بالمناسبة تستطيع أن تختلف كما تشاء فهذا ليس ممنوعا ولم أستطع إجابة رسالتك كون الخاصة غير مفعلة لدي.


----------



## ساموك (18 يونيو 2010)

هذا في مرحلة التصميم. أما في مرحلة التنفيذ فمعدل تضافر الجهد يختلف ليصبح:
52% أعمال مدنية
28% أعمال كهربائية (مختلف الأقسام)
8% أعمال ميكانيكية
6% أعمال إلكترونية
6% أعمال إدارية

يقود مجموعة التركيب أيضا مهندس كهرباء!
هل نسينا المزارعين؟؟


----------



## طالب اعدادي محتار (19 يونيو 2010)

متشكر جدا جدا لكل من المهندس( ساموك ) , ( زملكاوي ) ... 

وأتمنى إن يكون فيه مشاركات أكتر , لأني باستفيد منها كتيييييييييير


----------



## ibrahim alghamdi (19 يونيو 2010)

*الدراسة*

شكراً على المعلومات وبالتوفيق يأهل تونس الخضراء الطيبين


----------



## aaeg (20 يونيو 2010)

اعتقد ان الهندسة الكهربائية - طاقة هي الافضل لان المطلوب بالنهاية التعامل مع الكهرباء من خلال التوليد والنقل


----------



## zamalkawi (20 يونيو 2010)

أخي صاحب السؤال
سألت صديق لي يعمل في مجال طواحين الرياح في شركة EnBW الألمانية وهي المسئولة عن إنتاج وتوزيع الطاقة في ولاية بادن فورتمبرج الألمانية
وبالطبع كانت الإجابة مركزة على مجال اختصاصه طواحين الهواء
وكانت إجابته باختصار كالتالي
توجد أربعة مجالات
أولهم متعلق بتقييم الموقع، وهذا يتطلب تخصصا متعلق بالأرصاد الجوية، وهو المجال الذي يحدد جدوى الموقع لإنتاج الطاقة من الرياح، واختيار الموقع الملائم
الثاني الأعمال الميكانيكية
الثالث الأعمال الكهربية
الرابع الأعمال المدنية
وقال لي أن نسبة الأعمال الميكانيكية للأعمال الكهربية حوالي 60% إلى 40% تقريبا
من ضمن الأعمال الميكانيكية أعمال حساب الأحمال الناتجة عن الرياح من خلال الحسابات المتعلقة بميكانيكا الموائع
أما بخصوص التخصص، فللعمل في هذا المجال، يمكنك أن تكون ميكانيكا أو كهرباء أو مدني أو أرصاد جوية وفقا لأي مجال تريد أن تعمل به
ومن أجل الوصول لمنصب مدير المشروع، وهو الذي يقوم بالتنسيق بين هذه التخصصات، فيمكن أن يكون تخصصك الأساسي أي من هذه التخصصات المذكورة، ومع الخبرة والدورات التدريبية يمكنك أن توجه نفسك لتكون ملما بالمجال ككل

رأيي الشخصي بعد استشارتي لهذا الصديق، هو أن تدرس المجال الذي تميل إليه أكثر سواء كان ميكانيكا أو كهرباء أو غيره، وتوجه نفسك أثناء الدراسة وبعدها للتعمق في مجال الطاقات المتجددة

وإن كنت لا زلت عند رأيي بأن هندسة القوى الميكانيكية المجال الأفضل لو أردت أن تطور أفكارا جديدة في مجالات الطاقة المتجددة عموما، لأن أغلب مصادر الطاقة المتجددة المعروفة حاليا والموجودة في الطبيعة ذات طبيعة ميكانيكية، كما أن مواضيع مثل الاستغلال الأمثل للطاقة ودراسة الكفاءة الميكانيكية من المواضيع التي تدرس باستفاضة


----------



## jouini87 (20 يونيو 2010)

يا أخي،بما أنني أدرس هندسة الطاقة(ركزوا على الإسم) وهي غير موجودة عندكم،فرحت بحثت في النت وقارنت بينها وبين ميكانيك القوى وكهرباء القوى وشفت المواد اللي يدرسونها والنتيجة إنو الميكانيك القوى هي الأقرب جدا،
أريد أن أضيف ،المرة اللي فاتت الجامعة عملت لنا رحلة دراسية إلى حقل توربينات ريحية وهو الأكبر في البلاد،:سجل عندك :عدد مهندسي الطاقة:6،وعدد مهندسي الكهرباء قوى:2 ،شفتو الفرق؟؟


----------



## طالب اعدادي محتار (20 يونيو 2010)

أشكر كل من أهتم ورد وخصوصا المهندس ( زملكاوي ) ....
لكن ماذا عن الطاقة الشمسية مثلا , حيث أن كل الحديث السابق كان عن طواحين الهواء ؟؟!!
فأي المجالين هو أقرب لمجال الطاقة الشمسية ؟؟


----------



## zamalkawi (20 يونيو 2010)

الطاقة الشمسية تعتمد على أي مجال من مجالات الطاقة الشمسية تقصد
فمجال السخانات الشمسية مثلا أقرب للميكانيكا، بينما مجال الخلايا الشمسية أقرب للهندسة الكهربية
وبالنسبة للخلايا الشمسية، فعلى حسب تصوري والله أعلم انه الموضوع يختلف حسب التطبيق
فوفقا لتصوري مثلا في حالة تطبيق الخلايا الشمسية في أحد المباني، يكون المهندس المعماري هو من يخطط لهذا الأمر، ولكنه بالتأكيد يحتاج معلومات أساسية عن الخلايا الشمسية كي يطبها بصورة صحيحة
وفي حالة آلة حاسبة مثلا تعمل بالطاقة الشمسية يكون مهندس الإلكترونيات هو المسئول
وهكذا
ولكني لا أعرف، أنا فقط أخمن وأفكر بصوت عال، لست متأكدا

أما لو تتحدث عن تطوير وتصميم الألواح نفسها، فأعتقد أن الأمر يتطلب معرفة بالهندسة الكهربية أساسا، مع إلمام بالفيزياء، خاصة الفيزياء الكهربية، وخواص المواد 
والله أعلم


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (20 يونيو 2010)

طالب اعدادي محتار قال:


> أشكر كل من أهتم ورد وخصوصا المهندس ( زملكاوي ) ....
> لكن ماذا عن الطاقة الشمسية مثلا , حيث أن كل الحديث السابق كان عن طواحين الهواء ؟؟!!
> فأي المجالين هو أقرب لمجال الطاقة الشمسية ؟؟


 


zamalkawi قال:


> الطاقة الشمسية تعتمد على أي مجال من مجالات الطاقة الشمسية تقصد
> فمجال السخانات الشمسية مثلا أقرب للميكانيكا، بينما مجال الخلايا الشمسية أقرب للهندسة الكهربية
> وبالنسبة للخلايا الشمسية، فعلى حسب تصوري والله أعلم انه الموضوع يختلف حسب التطبيق
> فوفقا لتصوري مثلا في حالة تطبيق الخلايا الشمسية في أحد المباني، يكون المهندس المعماري هو من يخطط لهذا الأمر، ولكنه بالتأكيد يحتاج معلومات أساسية عن الخلايا الشمسية كي يطبها بصورة صحيحة
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
إن تخصص الهندسة الميكانيكية / طاقة Thermal Power 
هو الأكثر قربا لمهندس الطاقات المتجددة والبديلة ،، وهذا لايمنع ان يكون هناك مهندسين متخصصين في الهندسة الكهربائية لهم باع طويل في مجالات الطاقة البديلة .. هذا أولا ..
اما الطاقة الشمسية وبالأخص توليد الطاقة الكهربائية فتنقسم إلى قسمين :
1- التوليد المباشر للطاقة الكهربائية بواسطة الخلايا الشمسية
(direct conversion of solar energy) 
وهذه من إختصاصات المهندس الكهربائي وإن كان للفيزيائئين علاقة ايضا بها.
2- التوليد الغير مباشر للطاقة الكهربائية
Indirect Conversion Of Solar Energy​ 
طبعا هنا نقوم بإستخدام الحرارة الناتجة من الطاقة الشمسية بتسخين الماء وإستخدام سائل وسيط له درجات تبخر متدنية مثل الفريون ونستخدم نفس دورة البخار الموجودة في محطات القوى الحرارية .​ 
هناك عدة أجهزة مثل المجمعات الشمسية Flat Plate Collector 
او Parabolic concentrators أو Spherical Concentrators .​ 
أشكر لجميع المشاركين إسهامهاتهم بإثراء الموضوع .

وهذه روابط لمواضيع عن الطاقة الشمسية ​






 اصنع سخانك الشمسي بنفسك Build Your Own Solar Heater ‏(



1 2 3 4) 


 محطات الطاقة الحرارية الشمسية (solar thermal power plant) ‏(



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10) 


 الطاقة الشمسية وتطبيقاتها في توليد الكهرباء Solar Energy and Its Application In Power 


 محطات الطاقة الحرارية الشمسية لتحلية المياه Solar Thermal Desalination Plants ‏(



1 2) 


 التوليد المباشر للطاقة بواسطة الخلايا الشمسية Power Generation By Solar Cells ‏


 المجمع الشمسي ذو القطع المكافئ! Solar Parabolic Trough ‏(



1 2 3 4) 



​


----------



## طالب اعدادي محتار (21 يونيو 2010)

شكر خاص لـ : د. محمد باشراحيل ... على المشاركة ...
وأتمنى لرؤية مشاركات أخرى من الأعضاء حيث إن مجال الطاقة يستهويني وبشدة ,, وما زلت في حاجة إلى معلومات أكثر ... فأتمنى من كل من لديه أي معلومة ألا يبخل بالمشاركة مشكورا ...


----------



## طالب اعدادي محتار (25 يونيو 2010)

بما أن هناك رأيين متضادين في الترجيح بين أي من القسمين له أولية في مجال الطاقة ... أريد أن أسأل :
 هل بإمكان أي من التخصصين أن يلم بما يريد من مجال القسم الآخر , و من أي القسمين يسهل أكثر الإلمام بالقسم الآخر , ولماذا ؟


----------



## zamalkawi (25 يونيو 2010)

طالب اعدادي محتار قال:


> هل بإمكان أي من التخصصين أن يلم بما يريد من مجال القسم الآخر , و من أي القسمين يسهل أكثر الإلمام بالقسم الآخر , ولماذا ؟



للأسف لا أعرف إجابة سؤالك، ولكن ما أستطيع قوله هو أنه عادة يدرس طلاب الهندسة الميكانيكية موادا من الهندسة الكهربية، ويدرس طلاب الهندسة الكهربية موادا من الهندسة الميكانيكية
ففي جامعة القاهرة مثلا حيث درست، يدرس طلاب الهندسة الميكانية مادتين من الهندسة الكهربية، أولاهما متعلقة بالدوائر الكهربية وبنقل الكهرباء، والثانية متعلقة بالآلات الكهربية أي المحركات والمحولات، هذا بالإضافة لهندسة التحكم وهي تمس من بعيد بعض المواضيع المتعلقة بالهندسة الكهربية
وعلى حد علمي، كان زملائي في الهندسة الكهربية يدرسون موادا ميكانيكية مثل الديناميكا الحرارية وانتقال الحرارة
ولكن هل هذا كافي؟ لا أعلم، وإن كنت أعتقد أنه لا يكفي. فمثلا مؤسس شركة إنركون التي ذكرها السيد ساموك في إحدى مشاركاته، هو أساسا مهندس كهرباء، وحصل على الدكتوراه في مجال متعلق بمغيرات التردد، وهو تخصص هام في طواحين الهواء، وبناء على هذا التخصص أسس شركته، وأنا كمهندس ميكانيكي لم أعرف لم أعرف شيئا عن مغيرات التردد إلا في مرحلة الماجستير

ولكني لا زلت على قناعتي بأن هندسة القوى الميكانيكية هي الأقرب للمجال، وأعتقد أيضا أن اكتساب العلم ليس صعبا على المجتهد، فبالاجتهاد تصل لما تريد سواء تخصصت في الميكانيكا أو الكهرباء

أعتقد أن الإجابة الآن عندك، فأنت حسب فهمي قد أنهيت بالفعل السنة الإعدادية، والمفترض أنك تشعر بميل أكثر إما للميكانيكا أو للكهرباء، فرأيي هو أن تختار المجال الذي تحب، ثم تسعى لاكتساب ما ينقصك من المعلومات في المجالات الأخرى، فالأهم هم الاجتهاد، والقدرة على التفكير الهندسي السليم


----------



## طالب اعدادي محتار (25 يونيو 2010)

أشكر جدا المهندس / زملكاوي على التفاعل الرائع مع الموضوع ... وقد استفدت حقيقة بشكل كبير من مشاركاته ... مع الشكر لجميع من ساهم في هذا الموضوع .


----------



## zamalkawi (28 يونيو 2010)

أخي صاحب السؤال
اطلع على هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t206446.html
الرابط لا يتنازول الطاقة المتجددة، ولكن به بعضا مما قد تدرسه إذا تخصصت هندسة قوى ميكانيكية


----------



## ZAIDErC (1 يوليو 2010)

للرد على السؤال :
ما هو تخصص المهندس الذي يعمل في مجال الطاقة المتجددة ؟

Energy engineering
هندسة الطاقة


----------



## طالب اعدادي محتار (2 يوليو 2010)

أشكر الجميع على المشاركة


----------



## احمد بخيت (4 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
اخي العزيز 
انا مريت بالتجربه بتاعتك دي في صعوبه اختيار القسم وطبعا اخترته غلط عشان مكنتش عارف انا حابب ايه 
دور جواك وفكر جامد انت بتحب ايه وايه اللي بيشدك ولما تختار متندمشي لانك مش هتدرس اللي انت عايزه مره احده 
هتفضل تتدرج ومع الدراسه والتدريب (اهم حاجه ) هتلاقي نفسك بدات تعرف الطريق 

انا مشروعي كان في طاقه الرياح اللي هيا اسمها wind turbine 
فيه جزئين للمشروع 
جزء كهربي وجزء ميكانيكي 
اول حاجه في المشروع بتبقي الجزء الميكانيكي 
وهو بيهتم بتصميم التوربينه وشكل الريش وعددها والجزء اللي فيه المولد وكده 
وطبعا سرعه الهواء بتقل وبتزيد وبيتغير اتجاهها فبيراعي ده في التصميم وبصراحه ده جزء لذيذ جدا 
تاني حاجه اخي العزيز 
الجزء الكهربائي وده بصراحه جزء محتاج فهم جامد جدا ولازم تكون عارف كنترول وميكروكنترول لان طبعا مع تغير سرعه الهوا الجزء اللي بنقل حركه الريش الي المولد حاجه اسمها الgear box ناقل سرعات يعني بينقل السرعه خليها من اقل الي اعلي فطبعا لما السرعه بتزيد او بتقل ده بياثر علي خرج المولد اللي هوا بياخد حركه وبيدي كهربا عكس الماتور وبعدين تعمل دايره تحكم في الخرج عشان مره هتلاقي الكهربا زياده فتقللها ومره تلاقي الخرج قل .
انا قسم كهرباء قوي 
الموضوع لذيذ جدا 
احسن قسم هو القسم اللي بيجمع بين الكهربا والميكانيا اللي هو الالكتروميكانيكس 
بس لو مفيش القسم ده 
يبقي انصحك تخش كهرباء بور 
عشان جزء التصميم الميكانيكي ممكن تفهمه بسهوله 
اما الجزء الكهربي فانت محتاج كورسات كتير عشان تفهمه 
وشكرا اخي العزيز


----------



## علي_عراق (9 يوليو 2010)

اعتقد ان التخصص الاقرب هو تخصص مهندس القدرة power


----------

